# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Можно ли исправлять ошибки в книгах?

## Gaura Shakti dvs

Иногда, читая книги Шрилы Прабхупады, можно встретить некоторые очевидные ошибки, допущенные ББТ. И когда книга будет цитироваться в других источниках, возможно ли исправление этих ошибок?

Одна из ошибок, которая "гуляла" долгое время везде, где только приводился текст "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (1.2.6):




> "Высшим ЗАНЯТЕМ [дхармой] для всех людей является такое занятие, с помощью которого они могут прийти к любовному преданному служению трансцендентному Господу. Чтобы полностью удовлетворить душу, такое преданное служение должно быть бескорыстным и непрерывным".

----------


## vijitatma das

Если Вы уверены, что это именно ошибка и что эта ошибка допущена именно ББТ (переводчиком или редактором), Вы, конечно, должны дать правильную версию (желательно, конечно, согласовать это с редакторами ББТ). 
И можно также сообщать о всех замеченных ошибках ответственным сотрудникам ББТ. Мы все замечания собираем, рассматриваем и учитываем при дальнейшем издании книг.

----------

